# Changes in the 2012 IRC ---- As they relate to lightweight framing



## Builder Bob (Jul 21, 2010)

Please see the technical paper released by APA in July 2010. Here is the link -

http://apawood.org/level_c.cfm?content=pub_searchresults&pK=Form%20TT%2D015&pF=Yes

See the bottom of page one ----

enjoy


----------



## rktect 1 (Jul 21, 2010)

Don't adopt a code that enforces sprinklers.


----------



## TJacobs (Jul 21, 2010)

It's amazing.  The NAHB knows that a lot of jurisdictions will write sprinklers out during adoption, so they push for tradeoffs like everyone will keep sprinklers in.  Then when the sprinklers are out...voila!  Watered-down excrement code.  Pretty ingenious...


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 21, 2010)

Some of us didn't drink the kool-aid     Maybe I should start playing Powerball.


----------

